# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Photobucket Bandwidth Exceeded

## Oneironaut Zero

So, I'm sure you all see how practically every picture I've ever posted has now been replaced with a fucking "Bandwidth Exceeded" banner. I haven't seen anything on Photobucket that would allow me to fix this (without, of course, "updating to Pro"), so does anyone know what I can do about it??

----------


## kingofclutch

I'm no expert, but maybe deleting some photos would help?

----------


## ClouD

This is why I use imageshack. Though, sometimes they do disappear also.

Maybe should rent a server to host them, don't know if there's any way you're going to be able to transfer them though...

----------


## Creation X

I won't mention any certain free hosting companies, but I know there are a lot out there.

 :wink2: 

I use photobucket, but I should probably upload them to one of my many free websites  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm no expert, but maybe deleting some photos would help?



I did. I'm just wondering how many I have to delete before it actually changes anything.  ::?: 





> This is why I use imageshack. Though, sometimes they do disappear also.
> 
> Maybe should rent a server to host them, don't know if there's any way you're going to be able to transfer them though...



Imageshack was the first hosting site I used. I stopped using it because it's slow as all fuck, though.  :Sad: 





> I won't mention any certain free hosting companies, but I know there are a lot out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I use photobucket, but I should probably upload them to one of my many free websites



Will check out the links shortly. Thanks.  :smiley:

----------


## Creation X

no problem Oneironaut.

----------


## Marvo

Are you sure it's not Photobucket that is blocking DreamViews? I had a similar problem on another forum once, just it was ImageShack.

----------


## Keresztanya

> This is why I use imageshack. Though, sometimes they do disappear also.
> 
> Maybe should rent a server to host them, don't know if there's any way you're going to be able to transfer them though...



Imageshack automatically deletes things after a certain time.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

So I found a small help section, in the account area, where it said:





> Bandwidth is used when digital content is viewed from a link you have posted on another website or in an email (e.g. MySpace, eBay, message boards, etc.). Bandwidth is a measure of the number of bytes passed over time via direct linking. It is calculated by adding up the size of each of your images or videos as they are sent from Photobucket. The 'Monthly Bandwidth' number is the amount of bandwidth you have used within the last month. The month is determined by the day of the month you registered your account.
>   Bandwidth usage is unmetered for Pro accounts, however Photobucket reserves the right to disable direct linking on accounts that are using excessive bandwidth or otherwise abusing the system. The current usage number for Pro accounts is displayed in your Account Options just to give an idea of your current usage level. Free accounts are allowed 10 GB of bandwidth per month. This is hundreds of thousands of images viewed via direct links and resets each month on the day you registered.




I didn't even know I had a monthly bandwidth limit.  ::?: 


Oh well. I guess I just wait it out and it resets?

----------


## Marvo

I suggest you remove some of the hotlinked images you have on websites, since that's what causing it. You're too damn popular!

----------


## Njd1990

I made an image host as an experiment, feel free to use it! 

http://imageflash.ws

(...this applies to anyone, I want to see how well the site holds up)

EDIT:Can leave comments/criticism in other thread I have in the tech talk forum as well.

----------


## Marvo

Yeah, I'm not going to click that link.

----------


## Jeff777

> I made an image host as an experiment, feel free to use it! 
> 
> http://imageflash.ws
> 
> (...this applies to anyone, I want to see how well the site holds up)
> 
> EDIT:Can leave comments/criticism in other thread I have in the tech talk forum as well.



Just tested it out, works great thanks.   :smiley:   Does your site have similar restrictions as photobucket?

----------


## Njd1990

Probably about the same/ a little more. So far I have it set to only allow images, and I believe a 1 MB limit on those, something around that until I have a better idea of how much it can handle. That being said, no registration, no limit on how many you can upload etc. Glad to know you liked it!

----------


## Jeff777

Oneironaut, would creating multiple Photobucket accounts be a viable option?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Oneironaut, would creating multiple Photobucket accounts be a viable option?



Yeah, I've already done that. I put my new dream pics up under the new account (here), but I haven't heard any feedback, so I don't even really know if anyone can see the pics or not.  ::?:

----------


## Marvo

The new pictures work fine. Creating extra accounts is a lame way to "fix" it though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> The new pictures work fine. Creating extra accounts is a lame way to "fix" it though.



I know that. Especially since I have like a thousand pics already posted, that are now invisible. =/

Isn't a fucking month over yet? How long are these bastards going restrict me??

----------


## Jeff777

> I know that. Especially since I have like a thousand pics already posted, that are now invisible. =/
> 
> Isn't a fucking month over yet? How long are these bastards going restrict me??



"Upgrade to pro today!"  ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> "Upgrade to pro today!"



Lol. I know, right?

Greedy fuckers.  ::thumbdown:: 

I refuse!

----------


## Marvo

You can still watch your pictures. Just simply take the URL and put it into a new tab.

When a user on DreamViews watches a hotlinked picture from Photobucket, that user requests the picture from Photobucket, and also tells Photobucket who referred the user, in this case DreamViews. Now, the DreamViews URL has apparently requested so many pictures from your account, so that Photobucket is rejecting requests made from DreamViews to your account. Now, there is a way to go about this. You can install an addon for Firefox called RefControl. If you watch a picture on DreamViews, that is hotlinked from Photobucket, then your browser will put Photobucket as the referrer, thus hiding who actually referred you. Then Photobucket will accept your request and give you the actual picture, instead of the "Bandwidth Exceeded" picture.
For example, if you simply right click one of your pictures (the ones that say Bandwidth Exceeded) and press "Copy Picture Location" and put this into a new tab, then you can actually watch the picture. It's only when DreamViews is the referrer, that it won't work.

Try this:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ig-Smaller.gif
If you press this link, it will not work
If you copy it, it will work.

edit: well that's weird, that doesn't work for some reason. I tried it earlier this day, and it worked just fine.
edit2: ok it works, just refresh your caché.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_referer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inline_linking
Some links  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> You can still watch your pictures. Just simply take the URL and put it into a new tab.
> 
> When a user on DreamViews watches a hotlinked picture from Photobucket, that user requests the picture from Photobucket, and also tells Photobucket who referred the user, in this case DreamViews. Now, the DreamViews URL has apparently requested so many pictures from your account, so that Photobucket is rejecting requests made from DreamViews to your account. Now, there is a way to go about this. You can install an addon for Firefox called RefControl. If you watch a picture on DreamViews, that is hotlinked from Photobucket, then your browser will put Photobucket as the referrer, thus hiding who actually referred you. Then Photobucket will accept your request and give you the actual picture, instead of the "Bandwidth Exceeded" picture.
> For example, if you simply right click one of your pictures (the ones that say Bandwidth Exceeded) and press "Copy Picture Location" and put this into a new tab, then you can actually watch the picture. It's only when DreamViews is the referrer, that it won't work.
> 
> Try this:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ig-Smaller.gif
> If you press this link, it will not work
> ...



Well, the main problem with all of that is that people aren't going to want to do (or simply don't know to do) that, when coming across the pictures. The main reason I post pictures is for people to enjoy along with the written material, so it kind of ruins the affect, if I know what picture is there and other people don't.  ::?: 

Thanks for the suggestion, though.

----------


## Marvo

Yea, I understand. The best thing you can do, is simply find another host, make another account, or upgrade to Pro. I suggest you find a new host, there are plenty out there. Just search for free image hosting.

Alternatively, if you have the connection for it, you can host your pictures from your own place. This requires some setting up though, and you'll have to have a computer running constantly. Also, if your bandwidth is really low, then it's gonna strain it quite a bit. A friend of mine is hosting a relatively big community website, along with an IRC server on his 40Mb connection.

----------

